# He's So Destructive...



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

a few things to consider - when you say he has hours of outside time to run around, do you mean while you are at work? the reason i ask is, if you aren't there, he's most likely sleeping out there instead of running around.

and, are you opposed to crating him in the house when you can't watch him? i don't mean put him in there and leave him for a long time, but the example you gave where you couldn't watch him for an hour - that would be a great use for a crate.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

At 7 months he is still very much a baby and everything will go in his mouth. It seems like a long road, but they start to mature really between 18 months and 2 years old. He will get there. In the meantime, if you don't like the idea of crating him anytime you can't watch him can you babygate the kitchen or laundry room, or some area that has less he will want to chew? Or just keep him with you on a leash when you need to be doing something else.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would definately invest in a crate if you haven't already and use it when you cannot watch him. He's still very young and you can start fresh that way. Don't let the destruction become a habit. 

Griff tends to destroy his toys and he's pulled a little stuffing out of my bed quilt but stopped when I told him no and distracted him with something else. (The Quilt is 16+ years old and pretty shabby anyway.)

Distraction is the key - perhaps he needs more mental stimulation - hiding his ball. It's good practice for the stay command - make him stay - hide the ball or toy in another room and back to him for OK find it!

I think the smarter the dog, the more trouble they can get into. Stop the habit now - you CAN do this!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He gets to go outside and play every hour or two, if I'm not home, then my mom is, so he's always watched. I've yet to actually see him sleep outside, he usually runs around like crazy doing the puppy 500. Then he comes in, lays down, then in another hour or so he's ready to go back outside again.

Plus he gets long walks, we go to the river, usually run into another dog or two.

I'm not opposed to crating him, when I know no one is home or going to be home soon, he gets put in and usually stays in there for hours. 

I just think at 7 months old I should be able to at least go upstairs and make dinner without having him destroying something.

People keep telling me he'll grow out of it, and I really hope to God he does soon. Maybe I should get him neutered, I dont know if that'll help much, but it might.

I just don't know what to do with him anymore. I feel like I'm trying so hard and I want him to be a great dog, and I feel like I'm too dumb to get him that way. I know he's really smart, I just don't know how to work with him.

Oi... I need professional help...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Not all Goldens are destructive of course. Tucker may be acting out (those teenage days are here), he may be bored. Doing $2,000 damage at a time would certainly justify crating him when he is not being supervised. I know you don't like doing it, but he will not be too popular at your home if he keeps destroying things.

Sorry I don't have any wonderful words of wisdom for you. This is a difficult time and I know how frustrated you are. How long had he been unsupervised when he ate the carpet? It sounds like he either needs to be supervised at all times, or crated or confined when you cannot watch him. Is there an uncarpeted area he can be confined in?

Sorry you are going through this. It is tough......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He managed to get right down to the cement within the hour I was upstairs. The hole is probably like a foot in diameter.... :doh: ... he ate the underpadding and everything...

I thought I could trust him.. I used to be able to leave him just fine, even left him out overnight a few times and he didn't touch anything.

I dont know if maybe he's getting into his teenage years? I've never had a dog before so I dont know what to expect or how to correct things really. Which is why I'm always asking you lovely people.

I guess I'll have to go back to crating him all the time and hopefully this is just a phase that will pass.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

You have a golden retriever puppy, they are moderate to high energy depending on the particular dog.

You have learned a hard lesson--but it's a lesson for you and your family--which is that the dog cannot be left alone, especially for an entire hour! What happened could have easily been prevented had you been using a crate for the dog anytime you cannot watch him. IF you do not have a crate, you need to get one.

I highly recommend that you go out and buy Good Owners, Great Dogs by Brian Kilcommons (or get it from the library). 

Destructiveness usually happens when they are puppies, partially because they haven't learned better yet and partially because they are teething. MIght I suggest that, under someone's supervision, you get a washcloth, soak it in cold water, and freeze it for several hours. Allow him to bite and suck on it, it willl feel good on his teeth. 

Live by this rule with ANY pup: When you cannot supervise them, even for only a few minutes, they go in a crate. Crates can and do save lives! For one thing, they can literally save a life b/c puppies will ingest anything they can AND crates can save lives indirectly b/c a dog that is ALLOWED to become destructive is more likely to be dumped at a shelter. Go out and buy that crate or start using it if you already have one, you owe your pup that much.

Keep us posted on your progress. We all have our 'war' stories (my pup ripped up part of our kitchen linoleum (luckily we are completely re-doing our kitchen, but still.). It's part of puppyhood...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> He managed to get right down to the cement within the hour I was upstairs. The hole is probably like a foot in diameter.... :doh: ... he ate the underpadding and everything...
> 
> I thought I could trust him.. I used to be able to leave him just fine, even left him out overnight a few times and he didn't touch anything.
> 
> ...


At 7 months they are babies and they cannot be trusted. They are also teething which makes it doubly hard for them to resist using their teeth, even on carpet. Trust me, your golden didn't do it to get back at you, he didn't realize it was a $2,000 carpet he was chewing...

Lesson learned.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've always had a crate, I'll start using it again. I just can't believe how he's more destructive now then he was when he was a puppy.

My mom had already planned to re-do the basement eventually (can't afford it right now) but for now we'll have to deal with the huge hole. 

We put a mat over the whole and duct taped it down, then soaked it in bitter apple spray. Hopefully that works.

I was always able to trust him before... I didn't know dogs go through two teething stages. I dont know anyone who's had a dog that's been this bad for chewing things. I mean we're up to about $4,000 in damage so far, all I keep thinking is how much more am I going to have to replace, because its not even my property, its all my moms things, and she definitely doesn't have the money to fix everything.

I'll just start crating him again, which is a shame because he's gonna be in there a lot now. I don't think I'll get another big dog again. It's too hard.... like you said....lesson learned.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I never crated mine when they were little and no problems..mine started 6 months ago and now they get crated..Hootie is 2years old , Maggie is 20 months old and Abbie is 10 months old..... They manage to find stuff to get into , with me just going out the front door 30 steps to the mail box and back....:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, I've always had a crate, I'll start using it again. I just can't believe how he's more destructive now then he was when he was a puppy.
> 
> My mom had already planned to re-do the basement eventually (can't afford it right now) but for now we'll have to deal with the huge hole.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that it happened. And I'm really not trying to come down hard on you, that's not my point, hope you didn't think that. It's just so important to use crates with them, IMO, b/c it really does keep them safe from harm and prevents them from doing things like this. 

It's a lesson learned, and that's all you can take from it. The dog didn't know better and wasn't trying to hurt you and you thought he/she was ready apparently, and you learned that's not the case. So, lesson learned. 

Puppyhood is still a fun glorious thing! It just can be trying sometimes...but hang in there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No, I know you're not trying to be mean.... You're right, I guess he can't be trusted yet. Why do they teeth twice? I didn't know dogs did that. He was fine with being left uncrated for the past couple months, but just recently he's started destructive mode. 

I still enjoy him, I'd never give him up because he's ruining things. Carpet can be replaced, Tucker can't. I just have to save up now and help my mom get new carpet in, which obviously we'll wait until he's done destroying it ...lol.

Like I said, I just want him to grow up to be a great dog.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> No, I know you're not trying to be mean.... You're right, I guess he can't be trusted yet. Why do they teeth twice? I didn't know dogs did that. He was fine with being left uncrated for the past couple months, but just recently he's started destructive mode.
> 
> I still enjoy him, I'd never give him up because he's ruining things. Carpet can be replaced, Tucker can't. I just have to save up now and help my mom get new carpet in, which obviously we'll wait until he's done destroying it ...lol.
> 
> Like I said, I just want him to grow up to be a great dog.


Well, just think of it as a minor setback. He still will grow up to be a great dog. Dogs really do go through phases, too, I swear that book I referenced to you earlier helped me prepare for that and it really is a very helpful book. I sincerely hope you pick up a copy. It helps put things in perspective and is just a good resource.

Anyway, good luck to both of you. Most of us on here have been there before so we're here for you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll see if I can find a copy. Sometimes Canada doesn't always have the same books as the US. I know eventually he'll settle down, just gotta work through the rough patches first I guess 

They mature around 18mo-2 years, right?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'll see if I can find a copy. Sometimes Canada doesn't always have the same books as the US. I know eventually he'll settle down, just gotta work through the rough patches first I guess
> 
> They mature around 18mo-2 years, right?


It really depends on the dog. Did you see the recent thread asking when people were able to leave their dog loose in the house?

I answered around 12 months, but many others either answered sooner than that or much later than that. It really is so dependent on the dog.

In my opinion, if you prevent them from picking up destructive habits, it prevents them from growing up and continuing to be destructive; that's why I'm so adamant about the use of crates.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Tucker is all puppy right now and if not watched he will get into stuff. I guess we were pretty lucky with Mollie. Crating him when you can't watch him is the best advice ( even for 5 min. ). I didn't even leave my puppy out while I showered for 5 min. They do get into things and it's just because he's a puppy. You can patch that hole in the carpet. A professional carpert guy can take a piece out of your closet and put it there and even possibly put down some padding underneath too. It wouldn't be $2,000 I know. Good luck with him. You can do it. I am sure he's a great dog! 

Barb


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you exercising him? Maybe if you exercise him he'll burn off some of that extra excessive destructive behavior. My 15 week old has already eaten a book of matches, eaten caps off of ointment, tried to eat drywall and pieces of wood.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

mine is almost 3 and we'll still come home to things destroyed from time to time. she's been out of her crate during the day for almost a year now - and yet, every few months, she gets into something. she'll chew the cord on a vaccuum or get into a newpaper recycle bag that's in the kitchen for a week... but suddenly one day, she must destroy it. 

also, getting him neutered is not a decision to make based on destruction around your house. it'd be the right thing to do even if he was being an angel.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

On the carpet issue...

Our first retriever dug a hole in our carpet in record time a day before we were expecting "important" company. Unless your carpet has an intricate pattern perhaps you can do what we did. 

Hopefully there are some extra carpet scaps in the house. I called a local furniture store and asked whom they could recommend for carpet repair. I called those people who were able to patch the spot and charged me only $80 (US) for it. Now, this was 12 years ago but that still was much less than I expected to pay.

The repair was perfect. Honestly. The only difference was that the patch was just a tad lighter (cleaner) than the surrounding carpet but in time it all blended in. You might try going this route. Believe me, I shed tears when I saw the damage that pup had done and the damage was in the middle of the rug and impossible to hide. 

The repair was perfect!

Helaine


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your situation. It is frustrating to see things destroyed, but the people of this forum are giving you excellent advice. My puppy is 14 weeks now and sometimes I get angry and frustrated also. I don't show it to her because I know she is a puppy and it will pass in time. Today for instance, after one month of being house trained with no accidents, I found a poo downstairs??? Just when you think you don't have to worry about that, there it was. I know in my case, we crate her and leave for a couple of hours to get away from her. That works in our house and gives us time to clear our heads and remember that we are doing the best job we can with her. All dogs are different and you don't have to be a pro trainer! I think you are doing a great job and someday you will look back and say to yourself "It was sure worth the effort, look at her today"!!!!
I know that has happened to me and then you have the best friend you will ever have in your life..................cheer up


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

All puppies destroy whatever the breed.Males can keep destroying untiel they are 2 to 3yrs old.As for females ,they usually stop by a year and 1/2.I am,of course,talking of personal experience.
My golden girl was mostly a digger and that didn't stop until she was 2.
I would crate every time you can't keep an eye on him or put him,in a room that has no carpet.
Yo could also build a run when he is in when you go for a couple of hrs.
Remember to give him kongs and toys.
For the bitter apple to work,you need to spray,regularly.
Keep yr moral,up.L


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Management and supervision... management and supervision. If he can reach it, assume that, if given the chance, he'll try and chew it. Then set out to manage his world so that he can't practice inappropriate chewing.

It's up to us to set them up for success. They practice what they get good at -- so if we give too much freedom and they get to chew the wrong stuff, they'll get good at that. Likewise, if we manage their world with crates, x-pens, baby gates, etc. we set them up to practice being calm in the house and chewing their own stuff that we leave access to.

Nine months to 1.5 years is adolescence and the hardest time for dog owners. Some dogs are worse chewers/destroyers than others. If you don't want to use a crate, consider an x-pen or baby gate him in a laundry room or other small area that's easier to dog-proof.

Set him up to practice what you want and with age and maturity (and with you removing the ability to practice destruction) he'll grow out of it.

-Stephanie

P.S. My own dogs aren't left unsupervised until much closer to two years old! I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you all for the great advice. I'm glad I have you guys to talk to.

I cried last night not because the carpet was ruined but I just feel like a failure to him. I know he's a smart dog, I just have to be more patient. I'm so looking forward to spending a good 10-15+ years with him


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenShamus-- are they really still teething at 7 months? Our Daisy is 15 weeks and we know she's teething but her adult teeth are starting to come in. I thought by 7 mos that they would have all their adult teeth?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

At 7 months, that is the most destructive age! Big, new teeth... crate him when you are not with him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The have all their adult teeth by 5 or 6 months, but they still have the wild desire to chew and try them out for a few months after


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I hope he's just teething.

As per chewing his tail, someone at work told me they do that out of nervousness??? I dont really see what he'd be nervous about. My brother's band started practicing here... maybe he doesn't like all the people and loud music?

He's going to the vet on the 2nd so I'm gonna ask, I just wish I knew why he keeps chewing his tail and back end.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a neurotic behavior- it could just be a genetic predisposition to nervousness.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Is there anyway to ease his mind? Or should I just let it go? His back end looks like I did a bad hack job with dull scissors...:doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Leave him with lots of other things to "worry on" -- like a frozen peanut butter Kong, etc. Interrupt WHENEVER you see him go for his tail.

You could TRY putting a piece of vet wrap, etc. on a front leg to give him something to worry about there and take his mind off the tail. BUT, you'd have to do it when you were home and the idea is that we shift his attention to what's on his front leg, but you don't let his chew at it, etc. We don't want front leg chewing to become a habit. We put the interest there (by putting the wrap on the front leg) but you're ready to distract him and tell him no whenever he goes to chew it. At least that's keeping his mind off his tail.

-S


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Doesn't the peanut butter make a mess of the floor? He's getting better with the tail chewing, I tell him NO! when he starts to or puts his head in that direction. 

We have a vet appt. on Wednesday, which I'm thankful for too because the past couple of days he hasn't wanted to eat from his bowl (have had to handfeed him) and today he hasn't aten at all and has been sleeping most of the day, not even wanting to go out to pee.

I really hope it's not the food or something serious thats wrong with him.

He was happy this morning when I first came downstairs and was ready to play but he's been sleeping around for hours now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. I'm glad I have you guys to talk to.
> 
> I cried last night not because the carpet was ruined but I just feel like a failure to him. I know he's a smart dog, I just have to be more patient. I'm so looking forward to spending a good 10-15+ years with him


Sounds like motherhood to me. The first couple years of having my first two daughters I cried a lot, because I did not think I was a good enough mother.

If you were a bad owner, you would not be seeking advice or trying to solve this problem.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Doesn't the peanut butter make a mess of the floor? He's getting better with the tail chewing, I tell him NO! when he starts to or puts his head in that direction.
> 
> We have a vet appt. on Wednesday, which I'm thankful for too because the past couple of days he hasn't wanted to eat from his bowl (have had to handfeed him) and today he hasn't aten at all and has been sleeping most of the day, not even wanting to go out to pee.
> 
> ...


It might be from eating the carpet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Goliath hates having his nails trimmed. I once went to a groomer, and she took some Lavender, not sure if it was fresh or dried, and had him smell it before doing his nails. It calmed him down. She said she used it herself for her nerves. Worth a shot.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Tucker and Sandy sound like they have a lot in common. Sandy is a very aggressive chewer as well. I have given up on trying to stop it. Instead I provide her with things that are acceptable to chew. Sandy is about the same age as Tucker and she is chewing more now than ever before. I think it is just a stage they are going through and it will get better (I hope). I'm sorry to hear about the garden and the carpet.


----------



## Golden Boys Mom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am not good at recommendations or advice but keep hanging in there! Each of my goldens did in a sofa! One we got as a pup the other at about 14months as a rescue and he was still destructive. It really seems they need to be a couple of years old before it is really out of their system. I never used a crate but confined the area of the home they could be in and limited their access to things they could destroy. Outdoors can be the same. We would plant bulbs and flowers and before we knew they were all dug up and nicely set at our back door. Our rescued golden was not neutered when we got him. It was the first thing we did and after about 2 weeks he really settled down. We could see a noticable difference in him but he was older. The other golden we had as a pup and also had him neutered.
Sure wish you the best.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

If you don't want to crate him while you are busy at home and can't watch him, what about getting an X-pen (exercise pen)? You can set it up anywhere in the house, they fold up flat for moving or storing, and that way he has lots of room to move around, yet he is confined. And they are lifesavers when you want to go out for picnics or visiting friends etc. The dog can be there with you but out of trouble and safe, LOL We wouldn't be without ours, especially through the puppy stages.


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

My German shepherd was the same way. I was very disappointed because I was so excited to get him for a pet--and had wanted a good watch dog as well. He seemed to be failing miserably. When we put our chow to sleep in February, DH wanted to try Manji, our GSD, out of his crate again. He was just turning 2 years old. We just went cold turkey. I was a bit depressed so I really didn't care one way or another. Well, he's been out of his crate ever since. He's been a wonderful house dog. GSD's are known to have long puppy stages. I guess he grew out of his. I would still consider your dog a puppy. Try to limit his opportunities--which is what we did with Manji. He even destroyed the tray for his crate!! Luckily, the manufacturer allows one free tray within a year of purchase. So, we were able to replace it with no cost.

Jody


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

Did he have rawhides or toys down on the floor when you went upstairs?

Jody


----------

